# do you guys tip petsmart groomers?



## mzdorie (Oct 13, 2008)

i was jus wondering if anybody tip petsmart groomers? are we suppose too? because everytime i've been there i have never seen anybody tip them..
just curious if you guys do or not


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I was always told if they are not the owner, then you should tip them.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

yes I did because our groomer became a good friend of ours.


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

I would also like to know about tipping - how much do you guys usually tip the groomer? Say, if they did a great job , did everything you wanted and without traumatizing the dog!

thanks !!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I always tip 10 bucks, it's a service and thats what most live on, cause I don't think they get a large percentage of the actual grooming price, if any at all.
If you're not happy with the cut then it's up to you to tip or not. :biggrin:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I TIP 20 % OF THE COST. I TIP THE SAME FOR MY OWN SERVICES IN NAILS AND HAIR SO TO ME ITS THE SAME. .


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

We go to petsmart and we tip about 10-15 per dog. I tip because she does a awesome job on them and also because she's so great with our furkids.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't go to Petsmart, but I do tip my groomer. She charges $40 for bath and cut, and I tip her $10.


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I'm going to try a place called Marina Pet Spa this wednesday - my coworker takes her maltese there. Has anyone else tried that place out?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I take Ben and Emma to Petsmart for grooming. I tip our girl between $10 and $15. She always go above and beyond for my dogs. I don't know if it's b/c I tip her that she'll do extra for them, but with everything she does for them I find that tipping is a nice way of thanking her for taking such good care of B&E while they are getting groomed.


----------



## mzdorie (Oct 13, 2008)

haha this may sound dumb but do you add it onto your CC when you pay at the register or you hand them the cash while you pick up your dog? i honestly have never seen a single soul tip the groomers at the petsmart i go too. :blink:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I would tip the groomers... If ANY of them would actually follow my intructions. Which is why I am grooming them myself now, Btw. People around here think dog grooming amounts to a wash, clip, nails, and dry...and they do it pretty much how ever they see fit! It drives me crazy! I think 20% is good, more if you feel like it. That's the general rule around here anyhow. Kansans aren't really big tippers in general, if at all, which is wrong of course.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (mzdorie @ Nov 3 2008, 11:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663617


> haha this may sound dumb but do you add it onto your CC when you pay at the register or you hand them the cash while you pick up your dog? i honestly have never seen a single soul tip the groomers at the petsmart i go too. :blink:[/B]


I always hand the groomer cash when I'm picking the pups up.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

You should always tip your groomers, just like you would tip your own hairstylist.


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Milo has successfully survived his morning at the groomers! Marina Pet Spa did a wonderful job and he did not seem traumatized at all! They asked me what haircut I would like on him and I had no idea what to say - so I said, something cute! And boy he looks cute! I gave them a $10 tip. He smells so good! They tied a top knot bow to his head that he didn't seem to mind - he kept it on all day! I'll be posting pictures soon! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Would someone please this thread to Zippy as she is currently a NON TIPPER!!!


----------

